# Carrera Mercurio WB



## mark_niko (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone out there with the same bike?Just built it up a month agne mistake that I've made is that I should have gone with other wheelset apart from Mavic Kysrium SL.The combo(frame/wheels)just make the ride abit too harsh....for my butt.


----------

